#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-31
 * Wiky jump
 * Wiky jump, jump and jump
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-03
<happyaron> JackYu: 好像我们没有那个文档
<happyaron> JackYu: lenky正在说的那个
<JackYu> happyaron, 我再发一遍。
<happyaron> 好的
<JackYu> happyaron, 已发。
<happyaron> JackYu: 收到了
<penghuan> happyaron:关于在系统中添加一个文件的事怎么样了？
<happyaron> penghuan: 老外们都放假去了，还没回来……
<penghuan> happyaron：哦，是的
<Moon_Cheetah> 兄弟们。。
<Moon_Cheetah> 版本里要不要加骨牌游戏啊
<jzheng> ping JackYu
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-04
 * Wiky jump
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-30
<toon_> 我在创建Unity Scope项目时无法创建Kit，创建时报错，怎么破？
<toon_> ---Click exited with errors, please check the output---Traceback (most recent call last):
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 2158, in _find_spec
<toon_> AttributeError: 'DynamicImporter' object has no attribute 'find_spec'
<toon_> During handling of the above exception, another exception occurred:
<toon_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<toon_>   File "/usr/bin/click", line 86, in <module>
<toon_>     sys.exit(main())
<toon_>   File "/usr/bin/click", line 61, in main
<toon_>     %s""") % commands.help_text())
<toon_>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/__init__.py", line 53, in help_text
<toon_>     mod = load_command(command)
<toon_>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/__init__.py", line 45, in load_command
<toon_>     return importlib.import_module("click.commands.%s" % command)
<toon_>   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/importlib/__init__.py", line 109, in import_module
<toon_>     return _bootstrap._gcd_import(name[level:], package, level)
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 2254, in _gcd_import
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 2237, in _find_and_load
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 2226, in _find_and_load_unlocked
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 1200, in _load_unlocked
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 1129, in _exec
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 1471, in exec_module
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 321, in _call_with_frames_removed
<toon_>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/build.py", line 25, in <module>
<toon_>     from gi.repository import Click
<toon_>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/importer.py", line 53, in find_module
<toon_>     'introspection typelib not found' % namespace)
<toon_> ImportError: cannot import name Click, introspection typelib not found
<toon_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 2158, in _find_spec
<toon_> AttributeError: 'DynamicImporter' object has no attribute 'find_spec'
<toon_> During handling of the above exception, another exception occurred:
<toon_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<toon_>   File "/usr/bin/click", line 86, in <module>
<toon_>     sys.exit(main())
<toon_>   File "/usr/bin/click", line 61, in main
<toon_>     %s""") % commands.help_text())
<toon_>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/__init__.py", line 53, in help_text
<toon_>     mod = load_command(command)
<toon_>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/__init__.py", line 45, in load_command
<toon_>     return importlib.import_module("click.commands.%s" % command)
<toon_>   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/importlib/__init__.py", line 109, in import_module
<toon_>     return _bootstrap._gcd_import(name[level:], package, level)
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 2254, in _gcd_import
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 2237, in _find_and_load
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 2226, in _find_and_load_unlocked
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 1200, in _load_unlocked
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 1129, in _exec
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 1471, in exec_module
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 321, in _call_with_frames_removed
<toon_>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/build.py", line 25, in <module>
<toon_>     from gi.repository import Click
<toon_>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/importer.py", line 53, in find_module
<toon_>     'introspection typelib not found' % namespace)
<toon_> ImportError: cannot import name Click, introspection typelib not found
<toon_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 2158, in _find_spec
<toon_> AttributeError: 'DynamicImporter' object has no attribute 'find_spec'
<toon_> During handling of the above exception, another exception occurred:
<toon_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<toon_>   File "/usr/bin/click", line 86, in <module>
<toon_>     sys.exit(main())
<toon_>   File "/usr/bin/click", line 61, in main
<toon_>     %s""") % commands.help_text())
<toon_>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/__init__.py", line 53, in help_text
<toon_>     mod = load_command(command)
<toon_>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/__init__.py", line 45, in load_command
<toon_>     return importlib.import_module("click.commands.%s" % command)
<toon_>   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/importlib/__init__.py", line 109, in import_module
<toon_>     return _bootstrap._gcd_import(name[level:], package, level)
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 2254, in _gcd_import
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 2237, in _find_and_load
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 2226, in _find_and_load_unlocked
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 1200, in _load_unlocked
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 1129, in _exec
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 1471, in exec_module
<toon_>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 321, in _call_with_frames_removed
<toon_>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/build.py", line 25, in <module>
<toon_>     from gi.repository import Click
<toon_>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/importer.py", line 53, in find_module
<toon_>     'introspection typelib not found' % namespace)
<toon_> ImportError: cannot import name Click, introspection typelib not found
<toon_> There was an error creating the click target, cleaning up
<toon_> Deleting /etc/schroot/chroot.d/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-i386
<toon_> Deleting /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-i386
<toon_> click target was removed successfully
<erhandsome> ...
<toon_> hello?anyone there?
<ypwong> toon_, sure
<toon_> 这是中文群频道吧
<toon_> is this a Chinese channel?
<toon_> 这里有在用ubuntu sdk呢吗
<ypwong> toon_, 是中文的
<ypwong> 你想开发 ubuntu phone?
<ypwong> toon_, 可以找找 liuxg
<ypwong> liuxg_, the guy has left the channel ..
<liuxg_> ypwong, which guy?
<ypwong> liuxg_, the guy who had sdk question
<liuxg_> ypwong, it is OK. what was the question?
<ypwong> liuxg, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/12/30/%23ubuntukylin-devel.html
<liuxg> ypwong, if you see him next time, please ask him to read the blog http://blog.csdn.net/ubuntutouch/article/details/38395635
<liuxg> ypwong, he is now using the 15.0 as the developer platform. in the blog, it has the steps to create the kits.
<liuxg> ypwong, this is a good starting point article as well http://blog.csdn.net/ubuntutouch/article/details/38396441
<ypwong> ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-31
<zhangxin> hello
<zhangxin> sos
<zhangxin> 用reprepro includedeb 和includedsc搭建软件仓库的时候为什么生成的Packages.new Sources.new
<zhangxin> 为什么后面会带一个.new
<zhangxin> gpg签名的时候也会生成Release.gpg.new
<zhangxin> 先跪谢啦
<ypwong> zhangxin, 看 manpage .new 是临时文件
<zhangxin> ypwong,  3q！！ manpage.new 我们看到过。。我在尝试用reprepro搭建仓库的时候，有时候是生成Packages 有时候后面就会带.new  我就搞不懂了
<zhangxin> ypwong, 用apt-ftparchive搭的时候，用generate 命令就不会，因为在配置文件里面已经定义好了
<zhangxin> 但是reprepro的conf/distribution下面就没类似的可以指定的方法
<ypwong> zhangxin, 实在没用过，我猜会不会是生成不成功导致？
<zhangxin> ypwong，哈哈哈  这个真有可能！  非常感谢，我再仔细检查检查
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-01-07
<Guest55849> hi
<Guest55849> hi
<Guest55849> 大家好,我想加入developer team，应该如何做?
<Guest55849> @jackyu 我想加入developer team
<jackyu> hi, 好啊，欢迎～
<Guest55849> 我如何去做
<Guest55849> 能否指引一下
<jackyu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin/NewContributorGuide
<Guest55849> 我想加入软件开发
<ypwong> Guest55849, 对哪个软件感兴趣？
<Guest55849> 我是刚加进来的，我先看下现在咱们维护的软件吧
<Guest55849> 我个人对C python都熟悉
<Guest55849> 我必须从Maintained packages中选择一个吗？
<Guest55849> @ypwong 还在吗？
<ypwong> Guest55849, 在，刚才离开了一会
<ypwong> Guest55849, 从解bug开始入手比较容易
<Guest55849> 嗯
<Guest55849> 那我应该如何入手
<Guest55849> 从Maintained packages选择一个吗？
<ypwong> Guest55849, 选一个你敢兴趣的
<Guest55849>   kylin-software-center
<Guest55849> 这个我可以加入吗？
<Guest55849> 貌似2013-05-09以后就没有更新了
<ypwong> Guest55849, 应该是放到github了
<Guest55849> 哦
<Guest55849> 那我看看
<ypwong> Guest55849, 啊不是
<ypwong> Guest55849, 这里 https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntu-kylin-software-center/trunk/files
<ypwong> 一直有更新
<Guest55849> 哦，一般是不是用户提出来bug,然后我clone下代码完成修改，测试完所提交
<Guest55849> 麻烦问下 咱们这边有没有手机助手类似的软件
<ypwong> Guest55849, 大概是这样
<ypwong> 没有手机助手，以前曾经做过但没完成
<Guest55849> 哦 现在不做了吧?
<ypwong> Guest55849, 没计划，详细得问jack
<Guest55849> 嗯，这边有没有人代下新人入门 还是都是自己研究的
<ypwong> 没呢，不过可以在这边问，也可以在论坛问
<Guest55849> 好的，谢谢啦
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-01-08
<ffff_> @jackyu 咱们有开发手机助手的需求吗？我想参与进来
<jackyu> 目前还没有。。。
<ffff_> 哦...
<ffff_> 目前有哪些比较活跃的新开发的东西
<ffff_> 想学习下
<hikiko> Trevinho|OFF, here?
<hikiko> sorry wrong channel
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-01-09
<kylinme> :) 有人吗？
